# erweiterung von eclipse (hier 3.01) ?



## gast (29. Sep 2005)

hi all,

möchte gerne den editor-kompfort von netbeans4.1 in eclipse (hier 3.01) haben :

1.)WORD -expansion : aus 'sout' wird 'System.out.println(..)'

2.) unbenannte 'Bookmarks', in Eclipse mit der Eingeberei m.E. zu umständlich..

3.) Liste von Vars, Instanzen und Funktionen einer java-class würden die Navigation im Quellcode
erheblich beschleuinigen !

gibts da schon was ?

(das einzige, was ich in netbeans vermisse, sind Shift-Left/Right für Quellcode UND eine durchschaubare
JAR-FILE-Generation mit externen jars !)

mfg
wolf


----------



## Mag1c (29. Sep 2005)

Hi,

zu 1.) Window -> Preferences... -> Java -> Editor -> Templates
hier kannst du eigene Templates definieren (z.B. sout) welche dann bei Engabe mittels <Strg><Space> expandiert werden können.

zu 2.) Was meinst du damit ? Wofür brauchst du das ? Evtl. gibt es ein anderes Feature dafür.

zu 3.) Im Outline-View wird all das angezeigt. Alternativ auch Quick-Outline (<Strg>+O im Editor). Was fehlt noch ?

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

1) das heisst in eclipse eben "sysout"


----------



## gast (30. Sep 2005)

danke für die hilfe mit templates und Outline

zu bookmarks :
ich finde es eben recht umständlich, ein bookmark erst benenen zu müssen,
da muß ich erst noch nen treffenden namen ausdenken, das stört ANDERE
gedankenflüsse..

werd nach projektabschluss mal eclipse näher anschauen..
immerhin klappt das mit den jars recht gut, das ist erstmal die hauptsache !

mfg
wolf


----------



## Mag1c (30. Sep 2005)

Moin,

deswegen fragte ich nach, wofür du denn die Bookmarks benutzt. Eclipse bietet z.B. noch sogenannte TASK-Tags an (Global: Window -> Preferences... -> Java -> Compiler -> Task Tags, oder projektspezifisch: Project -> Properties -> Java Compiler -> Task Tags) Dort kannst du auch eigene Tags definieren (ich habe z.B. HACK definiert). Diese Tags gibst du dann irgendwo als Kommentar ein und Eclipse zeigt dir alle Tasks im Task-View an. Feine Sache, wie ich finde.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

